# مطلوب دراسة جدوى مصنع كابلات كهربية ومصنع لوحات توزيع كهرباء



## eng rafeek (22 يونيو 2011)

السادة المهندسين الأعزاء 

الرجاء المساعدة فى عمل دراسة جدوى لمصنع كابلات كهربية ومصنع لوحات توزيع كهرباء .


----------



## eng rafeek (22 يونيو 2011)

*دراسة جدوى مصنع كابلات كهربية للجهد المنخفض والمتوسط*

السادة المهندسين الأعزاء

الرجاء المساعدة فى عمل دراسة جدوى لمصنع كابلات كهربية للجهد المنخفض والمتوسط.

وأرجو أن تكون دراسة الجدوى مفصلة بالأرقام من حيث التكلفة والمعدات وكيفية بدء المشروع .

وأرجو المساعدة فى كيفية الاستفادة من برنامج البريمافيرا 6 فى التخطيط للمشروع .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 يونيو 2011)

أخى
رجاء وضع طلبك فى قسم الهندسة الكهربية


----------



## eng rafeek (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا باشمهندس ماجد


----------

